# NFTS Submission for Jan 2018



## RockinCon (Mar 13, 2017)

Figured this would be a good place to start talking about submissions and to see if anyone wants some help or just general friendship as we struggle with the applications.


I'm going in for a MA in Editing. Wish me luck!


----------



## ZAzad (May 16, 2017)

Hey! I applied for MA Composition for Film & TV! Good luck mate!


----------



## Nikos Kardivourkos (May 23, 2017)

Good luck guys! I applied for MA Directing Fiction.


----------



## RockinCon (May 23, 2017)

Nikos Kardivourkos said:


> Good luck guys! I applied for MA Directing Fiction.



Good luck to you as well! Do you happen to remember the link provided to check our application status? I totally deleted the email and cant find it!


----------



## Nikos Kardivourkos (May 24, 2017)

RockinCon said:


> Good luck to you as well! Do you happen to remember the link provided to check our application status? I totally deleted the email and cant find it!



I never had a link mate. Are you sure there is something like that?


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 19, 2018)

Hi! New here, I would like to talk with anyone applying at NFTS to 2019?

I don't know if I should open a new thread but I don't know how...

Also I have seen someone asking the same in a chat that appears in the bottom of my page view, but I can't write in the chat as it says I don't have the necessary permissions... How can I get them?

I'm specifically applying for Producing MA.

Thanks!


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 19, 2018)

The one I'm talking about is @shish  , hope you see this!


----------



## Chris W (May 19, 2018)

LauraGonzalez said:


> Hi! New here, I would like to talk with anyone applying at NFTS to 2019?
> 
> I don't know if I should open a new thread but I don't know how...
> 
> ...


There's one NFTS thread for 2019 here:

NFTS MA DIRECTING FICTION 2019 ENTRY


----------



## Weswiz23 (May 27, 2018)

Hi! Also new here, and also applying for the MA Producing starting in 2019!

Is there a new thread for MA producing?


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 27, 2018)

Weswiz23 said:


> Hi! Also new here, and also applying for the MA Producing starting in 2019!
> 
> Is there a new thread for MA producing?


Hey, I don't know if there is a thread specifically for MA Producing, but I have been in one for Directing Fiction, which I think is the only one for this upcoming year at the NFTS.

The link is just up of your comment


----------

